# Humax LD2060 - Another Look



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The Humax LD2060:









*Full Size Image*

*Official Product Websites:*
http://www.humaxusa.com/products_LD2060.html
http://www.shophumax.com/

*Discussion Thread for the HUMAX LD2060*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69755


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The Humax LD2060 was released earlier this year, but I have gotten a chance over the last three weeks to check out the system.... Inside and out.

*Some General Highlights*

The TV is a 20.1" Standard Definition LCD with an integrated DirecTV receiver.
The internal receiver is an SD NON-DVR D11
The unit comes with a screwed on base, but also has the standard mounting points for a variety of mounting options
There are multiple analog inputs into the system, as one set of outputs.
The system comes with an RC22 "Grey Toned" remote control.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The system has a overall size of: 24.2" x 16.3" x 7.1". 
The screen is stated at 20.1"

As you can tell from the front image shot of the unit:
Large Small

The unit is silver with black highlights. (The backside of the unit is completely black). The silver is not glossy, not chrome. It is more of a stainless stell look, but in plastic.

You can't see it well in the photos, but the speakers are curved in towards the center of the unit. It is not a drastic curve, but it is visible when you are looking at the system.

The power supply for the unit is internal. The uses the fairly standard (now) three point power cable.

The system comes with a solid base. This is a one piece base that screws into the unit. It connects to hinges that are part of the TV. It will allow the unit to till about 15 degrees, when using the base. When the unit is connected to it's base, it is solid and firm. There should be little concern about accidently bumping the unit and having it fal over.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There are two control panels
*On the bottom, towards the right side of the screen* (No Photo) : TV-Menu / Volume / Input / Power
*On the top, centered on the unit* : Large Small

*Component Input*
On the left side of the unit (when looking at the screen), there is the standard analog component video and audio inputs. Large Small

*2 standard Audio/Video Inputs; 1 standard Audio/Video Output*
On the bottom of the unit, you will find two standard Audio/Video Inputs and 1 standard Audio/Video Output Large Small

There are also a USB port, RJ-11 phone, and a "service" port.
There is no S-Video input/output

*Other Images*

Overal image of the backside of the unit: Large Small
Overal image of the input panel of the unit: Large Small
Satellite and Power Inputs: Large Small
VESA 100x100 mounting point Large Small


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Before going "under the hood", I wanted to make some quick comments about the unit.

The unit weighs less then 20lbs. It is "feels" about the right weight for an LCD of this size, maybe a little more then you would expect... But nothing too outrageous.

The outside quality of the unit is stunning... The appearence of the unit is "BAM!" for a lack of a better word. When the system is turned off, the "screen" is a deep black that is highlighted by the silver. The unit will catch the eye of eveyone once they first walk into the room.

The simple blue power indicator is bright, but doesn't interfear with the picture of the unit.

The one problem I had with the setup of the unit, is the relationship between the mounting base and the SAT input. I ended up having to use a 90 degree adapter, so I didn't have to bend my RG-6 too much. But that shouldn't be an issue if you are using the unit in a wall mount scenerio.

The access card is tucked on the back side of the unit, right above the component inputs. It is completely covered by a detachable plate. There is also the now standard red-reset button next to the access card.

The unit comes with a remote I have not seen before, the RC22. It looks just like the RC23 but it is in a grey tone. 
The unit is also not RF ready, so it is IR only control, unless you use a third party kit. 
Images of the Remote: Large Small


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The back-shell of the unit was easily removed. Standard philips screws held the back on.

Once removed the metal "skeleton" of the unit is exposed: Large Small

The skeleton of the unit is also removable via standard philips screws. This skeleton is what the 4 VESA mounting screws are a part of. Large Small

This metal place also serves as a heat sync of sorts. It spans the entire back of the unit, on top of all the components inside. As you can see in the photos, it is filled with "holes" to allow the heat to escape and dissipate across the entire back of the unit.

With the backshell removed, you can see the two speakers. Large Small

You can also see the two mounting points for the BASE of the unit. Large Small


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well here are the "brains" of the unit... Large Small

As you can see from the overall image of the insides, there is a lot going on in here. I am not a circuit guy, so I can't tell you what part is doing what.

But I can tell you, that the layout of the unit appears to have been thought out pretty good. The wire runs where all of the right length, tied together... nothing really "jammed" in there. All the heat generating parts are at the top of the unit (the power supplies).

All the connectors are the self lockign types, they are not going to "wiggle" lose.

One thing in the picture you can't really see... Look at the bottom of the unit. You can see that there is a 1/2" edge that the circuit boards are all sitting on. If you look in the "openings"... all you see is.... nothing...
It is a open air space between the bottom of the board, and the back of the LCD screen.

Some of the wires are in that open space, but there are no components in there. This should give ample air flow behind the LCD screen and the circuit board, to keep things "cool". The one thing you WON'T find in here, is a fan of any type.

Here are all the other photos of the circuits and layout.


Power Supply: Large Small
Left side of circuit board Large Small
Just the main circuit board Large Small
Smart Card Slot Large Small
Close up of left side of the main board Large Small
Close up of the right side of the main board Large Small
Component port connection Large Small
Satellite Input Large Small


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you have ever used a: D10 or D11 Receiver; and R15 or and HR20... they you will immediately now how to use the DirecTV functions of this receiver.

The internal DirecTV functions are powered by an integrated D11 receiver. All the features that are included in the D11, are in this TV. Auto-Tune, Multiple day programming guide, favorites, ect...

As noted earlier, the remote control is IR only... there is no RF option for this TV, other then a third party solution.

The D11 is capable of receiving the satellite signals from the 3 core orbital slots, and the two flex spots. The D11 is not capable of receiving the signals from the 99 and 103 orbital slots. But, those slots are not necessary since this is not an HD unit.

---------------------------------

What is intresting about this system in contrast to the other integrated unit (the Samsung Flip Top)... Humax made the onscreen TV menu's very similar to the DirecTV ones. Same color, similar font... they don't take over the entire screen. 

In those menus you can set Picture settings, Color Tones, The Size (Normal-Zoom-Wide), Sound options (Standard-Music-Movie-Speech).

Via the TV menus you can also set the Text Language, Closed Caption settings, Parental Controls (which include additional MPAA Ratings and Blocking of content)... These particular settings kick in when you are outside DirecTV mode... such as AV1/AV2 or Component..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no mistaking this unit for an HD LCD. However, don't be discouraged by that. Even though it is not HD, the Picture quality isn't that bad.

When I first started with the unit, I had it about 18" from my face, on my desk here in the office. That is WAY WAY too close. If you are going to need it that close, go for the Samsung Flip Top.

At that distance you can see all the pixelizing, and granular detail in the LCD Screen. But as you move back at about the 4ft point, you start to lose the pixelizing detail, and the picture begins to "clear up"... above 5ft, the picture is just as good as you would see on any TV on a DirecTV signal.

When I had some AV inputs (DVD Player, XBOX for example)... There was no noticeable pixelizing... not even at 18" (but I still wouldn't recommend being that close). 

The picture was "bright" and was easily viewed in a dark or lit room. There was no image "shadowing" or delay in the redraws as was seen in other LCD TV's in the past. 

Changing the channel is pretty quick and on par with just about any non-dvr receiver I have seen from DirecTV in the past 5+ years. One intresting side effect you will see on occasion... when you turn the TV on, you will sometimes see for about 1/2 second, the image from the LAST program you viewed on the unit. 

Just a little weird quirk that I have seen with the D10 and D11 receivers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This was probably the one area on the TV I was a bit "disappointed" in.

The audio output on this unit, just didn't match the "visual" aspects of the system. I was expecting a deep well rounded sound, but what I got was more of an average sound.

There wasn't a lot of deep base that gives the audio a deep robust sound. Again, comparing this to the sound from the Samsung Flip Top, it just isn't the same.

The "level" can get pretty high though... More then enough to not need a seperate audio output device (amp), to provide sound to a small home "bar" even with people talking.

But I hooked it up to a small stereo system that I had, and the sound was significantly more rounded and "dense".... So if you are big listener of the XM stations, you may want to consider a small sound system to pair up with the unit.

If you are planning to use this in the "bar" or garage, then you will be fine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I wasn't expecting the three inputs that the unit had. 
This being an "integrated" unit, and really designed well to be mounted on the wall... this was a nice surprise.

Given that it has the three inputs, this makes the unit a FANTASTIC option for someone in a small apartment, dorm room, or even a smaller bedroom.

The ability to hook up a DVD Player, Game System, and still have another input available.... just opens so many possibilities. I am actually excited about having a "portal" TV that I can bring to game day's at my friends home, with out having to rent a U-Haul or forklift.

I wouldn't recommend this for your typical "Master" bedrooms. Just a bit too small.... but for the Master Bath, or the "bar"/pool room... this would be a great option. Especial with some of the elaborate mounting options (flyer included in box), that Humax is offering... above and beyond any standard VESA ones.

Side Note:
I was at a friends home for a party the week I received the receiver.
He was talking about how he needed another TV for the kitchen. But he had no where to put it. I looked around, and there was a cabinet right above his fridge. It was a little high for "practial" storage usage... but.. we "toyed" around, and we put the TV up there. and it fit. So what we are looking at now is a the right mounting option, so the "TV" can act as the cabinet door.

Just an idea to show you how flexible this unit can be.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The cost for the unit is ~$600 at BestBuy.com Other retailers offer the unit for cheaper prices (some higher). So the price may turn you off a bit, but IMHO... it is not "that" bad. Don't underestimate the benefits of having an integrated unit.... No shelf needed for an extra receiver... You can hide all the wires (especially if you prepare for the TV).

From a DirecTV point of view... this unit is just like any of their others... and follows the same programming rules (mirroing, commitments, ect). But... this TV is OWNED, not leased. 

At my recently Halloween party, my brother commented how that TV would be perfect for his garage. When I told him how much... he wasn't turned off by it (and he is not made of money), when I told him too that we could mount it to a wall or even posible the ceiling, he was even more intrigued.

He then reminded me the holidays where comming and what his big brother should get him..  Other at the party where intrested in the TV and thought it was pretty cool to play with and how it "blended" so well. 

So finally... this is a good unit, provided you have a NEED for such a unit. 
This should be considered a "main" TV for the home, simply too small.

But if you have a basement bar or game room; Larger kitched where the Samsung Flip Top isn't an option; Dorm Room/Studio or small apartment; or even a larger bathroom... this is the type of device that is perfect in those enviornments.

One thing that I thought would have made this a slam dunk for some applications, would be the inclusion of a DVI or VGA port, so the unit could also be used with a computer. Hopefully that could be a consideration in a future model.

Finally.... One thing that I am most excited about is... If this was the SD entry into the market.... the rumored HD version should be pretty spectacular if turns out to be true.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Be sure to check out the two Humax websites:

http://www.humaxusa.com/products_LD2060.html
http://www.shophumax.com/

The ShopHumax website is very good

Plenty of "Professional" pictures of the unit
Images of the unit installed in "different" rooms
FAQ
Link to some pretty "niffty" wall mounts

*Discussion Thread for the HUMAX LD2060*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69755

Note: This review is in the General Discussion forum, and the discussion in the non-dvr forum.
After a month or so, the review will move over to the non-dvr forum.


----------

